# Tennis  Courts



## globe trekker (Apr 16, 2010)

.

I have an existing health club with an outdoor swimming pool [ area ],  a detached structure with an

enclosed swimming pool in it and a short distanced walking track.

The owner wants to build 5 new, unenclosed tennis courts, with 3 being grouped together and the

other 2 being separate unto themselves.    All of the courts will be enclosed on the sides by fencing

& gates.

I am using an Occ. Load of 4+ ( possibly more occupants if, or rather, "when" the teaching of tennis

lessons are taking place ).    Will classify the tennis courts themselves as an Occ. Group "B" - per

Section 303.1 in the `06 IBC.

Some of the accomodations that I am working on are:  a)  the total number of plumbing fixtures

[ for the whole complex ],  b)  sufficient drinking water sources,   c)  accessibility.   I am trying to

obtain the existing Occ. Load for the whole complex.

Does anyone on here have any experience with the construction of these facilities?    Your input is

requested.   Thanks!     Portable fire extinguishers,  signage,  other??

.


----------



## Coug Dad (Apr 16, 2010)

I have used 50 square feet per person to cover classes, clinics or other work out or exercise functions.  The bigger issue is if they want the flexibility to bring in portable bleachers for exhibitions or turnaments.  Or, if they come back later and want to put a membrane dome over them.


----------



## vegas paul (Apr 16, 2010)

The occupancy classification is probably a moot point for outdoor tennis courts with no viewing, since it really doesn't fit into any "structure" or use classification.  But I commend your diligence in trying to calculate the added occupant load.  50 sq. ft. per occupant is a good number, but as CD said, eventually they are going to brin in bleachers, then it becomes an A5...


----------



## globe trekker (May 11, 2010)

.

*Revisiting this topic again...*

*What would an accurate Occupancy classification be for these fenced-in tennis courts,*

*...A-3,  U,  something else?*

*FWIW,  I have been instructed to "not" use the 50 sq. ft. per person as an Occ. Load.*

*Too much of a hardship on the business owner.    Anyone have any suggestions?*

*Maybe a Type "B" with 100 sq. ft. per person?*

.


----------



## vegas paul (May 11, 2010)

Tell the business owner with the "hardship" that you will also approve his new sign that says "Group Tennis Lessons NOT provided here"!

Seriously, ask the person who instructed you not to use 50 to cite the proper code reference for your occupant load.


----------



## Gene Boecker (May 12, 2010)

Use 100 SF/person.

Four tennis courts (each at 3000 SF) with a class of 29 students and one instructor equals exactly 100 SF/person.  Typical classes are a maximum of six to nine so even if the typical class is on every court, the occupant load would only be 40 tops.  I've never seen that happen before (my son took lesons for 9 years).  Spectator seating is counted separately as fixed seating.  So, if there are plans to have portable bleachers, that needs to be disclosed at the plan review stage.

Paul,

The code section is the exception in Section 1004.1.1 (2006 IBC).


----------



## globe trekker (May 12, 2010)

.

*Mr. Gene,*

*Would these tennis courts be a Type "B" occupancy with a 100 s/f occupant load,  or*

*a Type "A-3"  with a 100 s/f occupant load, in your opininon.  *

*As of right now, [ of course ] there are no plans to add any spectator seating and [ maybe ]*

*some classes might be held in the future, and yada, ...yada, ...yada.  D`OH !!*

.


----------



## Gene Boecker (May 12, 2010)

IMHO: They would be A-3 with a 100 SF/occ. pending AHJ aproval in accordance with the exception in 1004.1.1.

And, I'd make sure that the owner has the warning about what may happen if they add spectator seating without notifying the fire department and buidling department (namely that the fire inspector may padlock the door).


----------



## globe trekker (May 12, 2010)

.

*Gene,*

*Thanks for your input!*

*Sadly, there will be no warnings issued or stated and most certainly no "we'll padlock your doors*

*if you don't comply with" statements.    The owner is well favored and tied politically.*

*I'm trying to move past this one [ while swallowing rather hard  ] and on to something else.*



.


----------



## Gene Boecker (May 12, 2010)

_"Just a spoon full of sugar. . . "   _


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 12, 2010)

A-3 and A-4 are for indoor facilities my understanding is the tennis courts are out doors so I would use an A-5 classification

A-5 Assembly uses intended for participation in or viewing outdoor activities including, but not limited to:

I would then use Genes 100 SF/Person as this would cover any "classes" and note no spectator viewing on the permit/CO

1004.8 Outdoor areas.

Yards, patios, courts and similar outdoor areas accessible to and usable by the building occupants shall be provided with means of egress as required by this chapter. The occupant load of such outdoor areas shall be assigned by the building official in accordance with the anticipated use.


----------



## globe trekker (May 12, 2010)

.

*Just for laughs and giggles...  would a Type "U" occupancy be applicable with a 100 s/f Occ. load?*

*Referring to a stable.    "Semi-livestock" penned up in a fenced-in area awaiting processing."*

*By processing,  I mean playing & completing the tennis games [ and or instructions ].*



.


----------

